# Vegetable Garden



## Don I (Feb 2, 2017)

image hosting over 5mb
Waiting for the lettuce to germinate.
Don


----------



## abax (Feb 2, 2017)

I assume you've sown loose leaf lettuce, right? Do you
have trouble with snails and slugs once your lettuce begins
to leaf out? If so, what do you do about it? I have a fenced in garden which keeps some critters out, but every time I've tried lettuce it ends up eaten by slimy
critters. Does the raised bed prevent this?


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 3, 2017)

snow lettuce?????


----------



## Don I (Feb 3, 2017)

abax said:


> I assume you've sown loose leaf lettuce, right? Do you
> have trouble with snails and slugs once your lettuce begins
> to leaf out? If so, what do you do about it? I have a fenced in garden which keeps some critters out, but every time I've tried lettuce it ends up eaten by slimy
> critters. Does the raised bed prevent this?



It helps quite a lot. I had a salad mix in some of the pots and leaf lettuce in one of the boxes. We have these striped snails that can climb pretty good maybe they just didn't find the stuff since it was the first year. Anything on the ground though forget it. Squirrels eventually became a problem.
Don


----------



## Don I (Feb 3, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> snow lettuce?????



Yep snow lettuce. It's like snow peas, but you don't have to refrigerate it.
Don


----------



## abax (Feb 3, 2017)

Early leaf lettuce is sweet and delicious if you can get
by the critters and harvest some yourself. We always try
to grow Black Seeded Simpson to feed the snails.


----------



## Don I (Feb 5, 2017)

abax said:


> Early leaf lettuce is sweet and delicious if you can get
> by the critters and harvest some yourself. We always try
> to grow Black Seeded Simpson to feed the snails.



I don't really know what that is.


----------



## abax (Feb 5, 2017)

Just a variety of leaf lettuce that's fast growing and
very sweet in salads.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 6, 2017)

Don I said:


> Yep snow lettuce. It's like snow peas, but you don't have to refrigerate it.
> Don



Cool...............LOL


----------



## chris20 (Feb 6, 2017)

I grow buttercrunch and romaine which produce heads and just peel off the slug-damaged outer leaves when harvesting.


----------



## abax (Feb 7, 2017)

Romaine is a good idea I haven't tried. Our parrots like
it and so do we...gooooood idea.


----------



## Don I (Feb 8, 2017)

I've never tried it either and like wise we eat it a lot. What kind parrots do you have?
Don


----------



## abax (Feb 8, 2017)

Very stubborn ones who like to tease the dogs! Well damn,
I just went blank on the species. For heaven's sake!!!!
Oh, Cockatiels! They're coming soon to put me in The
Home.


----------



## Don I (Feb 9, 2017)

I had a Cockatiel quite a few years ago.
Don


----------



## abax (Feb 9, 2017)

They're funnier in twos and much more talkative, but also
get into more meaness outside the cage. Deedee talks
us to distraction sometimes in addition to imitating the
phone, microwave and dogs.


----------

